# skeeter this weekend



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

just a heads for u guys heading out this weekend there will be two tournaments going on.. owf on the southside of the causeway roughly 32 boats and also a bass tourney at the state park and from what i heard it was 90-100 boats. i guess no ramps until the 20th for the causeway ramp so that should be fun for us..


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

It's almost as though Mosquito has become a private lake for the tournaments. I only fished once there last year, used to enjoy fishing there.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

We talkin Walleye or Bass?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Bassbully 52 said:


> We talkin Walleye or Bass?


Actually both. The smaller tourney is for walleye. The bigger one is bass... 
Just make sure you stay out of there way. LOL.... I am just kidding...
most guys that were doing tourneys back when I was in the game are really nice and try to be considerate at most times. That would be the walleye guys. The bass guys, well they are a different breed of angler.... lol JK


----------



## Spanky (Feb 8, 2008)

If someone has the details to this weekends tournaments as to what day and time they start & end so we can avoid the boat ramps as much as possible,cause if anyone has been there on tournament days the ramp is a total cluster... 

Thanks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just one more reason I'm glad I'm retired! Don't have to fish on weekends to avoid crowds! The weather is always nicer during the week also.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Spanky said:


> If someone has the details to this weekends tournaments as to what day and time they start & end so we can avoid the boat ramps as much as possible,cause if anyone has been there on tournament days the ramp is a total cluster...
> 
> Thanks.


OWF is scheduled from 7-3 on sun. Weigh in will start right around 330. Anyone is welcome to stop in and watch and most of the top teams will give out info on how they caught their fish. There will be raffle prizes as well


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone know who's running the bass tourney? I'm aware of one on Saturday but it's nothing close to 100 boats....


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I couldn't find any bass tournaments scheduled for this weekend on Skeeter.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Would it be ok to fish out of my canoe with my 4 kids between 7am-8am in the middle of the lake in front of the state park?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hope they got the stop an go signs up out in the lake. I hate tourny,s . to me thats not fishin.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> hope they got the stop an go signs up out in the lake. I hate tourny,s . to me thats not fishin.


yea, keep your crappy tourneys off my lake....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Its walleye and bass....not crappy lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> hope they got the stop an go signs up out in the lake. I hate tourny,s . to me thats not fishin.



Tourneys are people out doing what they love just paying money to win money. No different than going to the casino. Besides all the money we have wrapped up in fishing. Lol. I don't fish tourneys but if I could I would in a heartbeat. Fished a few on the ice.....


Good luck Brett, I'm sure your fishing sun?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

With the weather, wind, and water temps it should be interestingly slow for them. 

""Would it be ok to fish out of my canoe with my 4 kids between 7am-8am in the middle of the lake in front of the state park?""
As long as their quiet it should be a good idea.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Causeway Bait shops ramp is open? I'll pay to launch my boat rather than fight the crowd.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

jiggineyes22 said:


> Would it be ok to fish out of my canoe with my 4 kids between 7am-8am in the middle of the lake in front of the state park?



I wouldn't do in that area that's where tourneys start from and that's a busy ramp on the weekends , go north to the rt88 ramps . Or even to pikey bay to launch less traffic for a canoe.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's officially open, but I launched my kayak from the Causeway Bait shop ramp today. I asked them if I could launch and park there, and they said "yes."


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

climbingsponge said:


> I'm not sure if it's officially open, but I launched my kayak from the Causeway Bait shop ramp today. I asked them if I could launch and park there, and they said "yes."


 Thanks climbingsponge. I'll give them a call tomorrow and ask about launching my boat there Saturday.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Same results as Lunker. I can't find any mention of a bass tournament on Mosquito this coming weekend. Of course that doesn't meant there isn't going to be one. I just figured you'd be able to find info on a tournament that big. 

Earliest one I could find was NOAA. They'll be out there the 18th. Their fields are capped at 60 boats.

Oh well ......


----------



## Walleyewizard24 (Jan 13, 2015)

Just wanted to say there would be a limit less of bass . Took home a beautiful limit of 2 to 3 lbers can't beat a good mess of cold water bass.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Walleyewizard24 said:


> Just wanted to say there would be a limit less of bass . Took home a beautiful limit of 2 to 3 lbers can't beat a good mess of cold water bass.


Good thing Mosquito has a great population of 2 and 3 pounders or your attempt to rile up the bass guys would have worked.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> Tourneys are people out doing what they love just paying money to win money. No different than going to the casino. Besides all the money we have wrapped up in fishing. Lol. I don't fish tourneys but if I could I would in a heartbeat. Fished a few on the ice.....
> 
> 
> Good luck Brett, I'm sure your fishing sun?


yes ill be fishing it on sun.. nothing llike the excitement of fishing with a few bucks on the side!! what we were told when a call was put in to move the launch because of the docks not being in that a bass tourny was going out from the southend and that was the number of boats, wheather or not that was an accurate number is beyond me.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL Lunker ...... you called that perfectly.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

You're allowed. Us Bass guys take a good share or Walleye home from there also.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

With the permit i believe you have to tell state a max number of boats which is usually around 100 or so but I highly doubt there will be 90-100 for that bass tourney.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

meats52 said:


> Does anyone know if the Causeway Bait shops ramp is open? I'll pay to launch my boat rather than fight the crowd.


as of yesterday. no floating dock were in


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

ezbite said:


> as of yesterday. no floating dock were in


 Thanks ez. I called them today and the girl said they were in the process of putting them in now. She said they would be ready for Saturday.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got some of the jigs I made painted and ready for the weekend. Steelhead1 and I will be up to get camp in shape for the season and fish.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

The causeway was putting there docks in yesterday while I was there


----------



## cduffus77 (Jan 8, 2012)

Which side of 88 north or south?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The next sunshiny day I'm going to head out there, I got to get a bimni top for my lil boat.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

cduffus77 said:


> Which side of 88 north or south?


Causeway bait ramp is north of causeway and causeway ramp is south of causeway just on the opposite side of the causeway.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Got some of the jigs I made painted and ready for the weekend. Steelhead1 and I will be up to get camp in shape for the season and fish.



Hi fishingful,,,
Where are you getting you blades for the roadrunners?
What sizes?
I just poured up a bunch & I need blades & rings. I was thinking of putting a snap swivel in the mold???? It sure is hard to attach those small rings!
Thanks


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Hi fishingful,,,
> Where are you getting you blades for the roadrunners?
> What sizes?
> I just poured up a bunch & I need blades & rings. I was thinking of putting a snap swivel in the mold???? It sure is hard to attach those small rings!
> Thanks


Sent you a PM


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Just one more reason I'm glad I'm retired! Don't have to fish on weekends to avoid crowds! The weather is always nicer during the week also.





And you don't have to worry about the blue plague (straw hats)
on Saturday.


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't even bother going out. I caught them all today, walleye and bass. They are now sore mouthed and won't bite again till Monday or even Tuesday. The chatterbait was the ticket for bass and clown jerkbait pulled the walleye. Sorry dudes.


----------



## grt1014 (Mar 9, 2012)

How deep you finding the bass?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I have yet to read/see a single person who is fishing the 100 boat bass tourney.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like someone is trying to scare people away lol


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't know if there was a bass tournament today, but there was quite a few bass guys out there. Walleye tournament is tomorrow and I talked to a guy today that said he's fishing a crappie tournament on Mosquito next weekend.


----------



## Rjcwinger (Sep 20, 2014)

Meats- I believe there are 2 tourneys next Saturday. One crappy and one bass. Going to be a busy place.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Rjcwinger said:


> Meats- I believe there are 2 tourneys next Saturday. One crappy and one bass. Going to be a busy place.


 It will definitely be busy. If I fish next weekend it will be either Saturday evening or Sunday.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out in the morning. We got 22 crappie today.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

There is definitely a bass tournament at Mosquito next Saturday. NOAA will be there going out of the main state ramp. They have capped fields of 60 boats, and they have had a full field signed up for quite some time.

There will be an open bass tournament going out of the state causeway ramp on the 26th. I have no idea how many boats will be in that one, but my quess is it will be quite a few. After all, we are talking spring time at Mosquito.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> There is definitely a bass tournament at Mosquito next Saturday. NOAA will be there going out of the main state ramp. They have capped fields of 60 boats, and they have had a full field signed up for quite some time.
> 
> There will be an open bass tournament going out of the state causeway ramp on the 26th. I have no idea how many boats will be in that one, but my quess is it will be quite a few. After all, we are talking spring time at Mosquito.


I have a feeling there will be a fairly big turnout on the 26th, seeing how it's the weekend prior to madness....


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> I have a feeling there will be a fairly big turnout on the 26th, seeing how it's the weekend prior to madness....


Agreed. I know barring horrific weather, I'll be at the ramp early.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

So was their a tournament for bass today?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I always launch at the causeway if I know there's going to be a bass tournament because there's less traffic and I also have spots at that end of the lake that I fish. I have launched at the State Park when there was a bass tournament that I didn't know about and although there were a lot of boats those bass guys are pretty quick putting in and taking out their boats. I guess they figure time is money in these tournaments. I would usually wait until tournament fishing time was over and all the bass guys were at the weight before I would come in and there were usually open ramps that I could pull right into.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Agreed. I know barring horrific weather, I'll be at the ramp early.


I'm in the "ride along program" for that weekend. I hope my driver goes early!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bassbme said:


> There is definitely a bass tournament at Mosquito next Saturday. NOAA will be there going out of the main state ramp. They have capped fields of 60 boats, and they have had a full field signed up for quite some time.
> 
> There will be an open bass tournament going out of the state causeway ramp on the 26th. I have no idea how many boats will be in that one, but my quess is it will be quite a few. After all, we are talking spring time at Mosquito.


Walleye tournaments on the 25th and 26th out of the state park ramp


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Walleye tournaments on the 25th and 26th out of the state park ramp


Yep, that's why the bass tournament is going out of the Causeway ramp. If the number of boats fishing the bass tournament are what I think they could be, I just hope there isn't a strong southerly wind blowing that day. If there is, it's going to make for some interesting boat manuvering out from the break wall as boats wait to come into the ramps. People are going to have to sit out in the waves as they wait their turn to load. 

Should make picking up your partner pretty interesting too. lol


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I wonder if the guy who drew up that break wall ever launched a boat? it,s better than nothing by one point.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> I wonder if the guy who drew up that break wall ever launched a boat? it,s better than nothing by one point.


 I don't know why they built that break wall so close to the ramp. It would be nice if it was out in the lake another 50 yards or so. They probably built it that way to save money and I bet the guy that designed it never launched there. It is better than it was before they redid it.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> I wonder if the guy who drew up that break wall ever launched a boat? it,s better than nothing by one point.


I agree 100%. I used that ramp 90% of time before they put that wall in. Used it once since. As I was coming in that day the Army Corps was there checking it out and the lady said "What do ya think of the new wall?" All excited. My partner looked right at her and told her he didn't like it and that it should be farther out. Her face is something I wish I had on camera.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

she most likely was the idiot that drew it up. good for your buddy by telling the truth.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Glad I only fish skeet during week....half a dozen boats and u can't move....terrible design...Any fish reports hitn it am?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ll be there early at sun up or just before. causeway ramp. red lund.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Tryn for bait shop at causeway at 7...see u there good luck


----------

